# Issey Miyake Watches



## moonshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Browsing through the web I found some very attractive looking designer watches by

Issey Miyake Watches. Was wandering if there is anybody with any experience with these that can tell me abit about their quality, durability etc..


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome the forum.

I believe that I'm right in saying that you may not post links to sales sites, so your post is likely to be edited or deleted.

In answer to your query, designer branded watches are rarely value for money; a company that makes nothing but watches is likely to present a better deal!


----------



## Firestarts (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, you are right!


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

I believe some of these have Seiko movements.

I think some of them are actually very nice designs.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

My better half is a fan of their range of perfumes. Smell nice on her. Didn't realize they do watches. Your best bet is to find out their movement, grade of steel they use for the case, sapphire or mineral glass etc and make your decision from there whether they're quality or fluff.


----------



## moonshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you all for the information


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

about the same quality as "Rotary" etc

Cheap and cheerful , worth SFA in a year ..


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

May be better off getting Nautica watches if you like fashion watches. They are pretty cheap and use Japanese quartz inside them. They seem to represent the best value for money IMO


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

"Designer" and "limited edition" watches are never in my "shopping cart".


----------

